# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How Much Do u Think the Wreslers Bench n Squat??

## Swoleja

just curious like it amazes me how much big show (7'2'' 500 lbs) might bench, or kevin nash, hulk hogan, Tripple H,The Rock, StoneCold, and even Brock Lesner its crazy for me to think about it what do u guys think??? :Don't know:

----------


## Vegas Kid

I really don't think it's anything amazing like the pl'r guys do. They don't really train for those types of lifts, they have lots of cardio and injury prevention training IMO. Although strong, I doubt the Rock would throw up 500+ on a bench.

----------


## partyboynyc

came into the gym i train at in nj like a month ago at LYNXX FITNESS in tinton falls and he put up 505. hr said he is training for some PPV for ECW(?) in japoan to fight that great muta guy.he was cool as shit.he lost like 80 lbs and he said he's noe like 300 lbs.but to answer your question 505 is what i saw from him

----------


## Vegas Kid

Bam Bam is great! Does anyone remeber the 2 guys who had a bench press contest during one of the matches back in the WWF? I think one was Canadian and threw up 600+.

----------


## powerlifterjay

A long time ago Dino Bravo did high 600's. And did over 700 with a huge help from Jesse the Body. 

I also remember Tony Atlas benching 600 or something close to it.

Seen tank abbot bench 600 raw touch n go, but he is UFC not WWF! Believe it was UFC 12 i got it on tape and he doest it in a quick segment.

I would bet most high end wrestlers dont lift much at all. They travel too much. I would say the big ones hit about 500, and guys like the Rock would be around 400. My buddy met the Rock in Miami and he said he didnt train heavy at all. 

I live in Florida so i hear on my radio hear a morning talk show and they used to have Brad Culpepper on the Monday show. He said Mike Alstott could bench 385lbs, and he was at 450lbs. And for you guys that dontknow there pro football players, Tampa Bay Bucs. Of course Culpepper is gone now though!

----------


## skiboy

yeah i read some were the rock trains pretty light, he goes for reps in the 12-15 range
peace

----------


## cube

> _Originally posted by skiboy_ 
> *yeah i read some were the rock trains pretty light, he goes for reps in the 12-15 range
> peace*


i guess the problem wrestlers have is that if they start doing low reps and injure themselves, they are completely fucked since they won't be able to wrestle. better to do higher reps and not tear anything. i would love to see triple h do a training video though!

----------


## big daddy j

I cant remimber that exact amount but kevin sullavin squated HIGH 7s

----------


## The French Curler

How did the Rock get any size by training light?

----------


## tt333

Rob Van Dam squats over 600 and benches over 500. Its on his site www.robvandam.com

----------


## xxxl83

Rob Van Dam, a 600 lb squat and 500 lb bench?
I just checked out his workout plan and he does negitives with 335 lbs. 
So I doubt that he's capable of a 500 lb bench.

xxxl83

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Vegas Kid_ 
> * Although strong, I doubt the Rock would throw up 500+ on a bench.*


I once saw Psycho Sid Vicious do 495 for reps.

--dnb

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

I had the pleasure of spotting Jim the Anvil Hart at the World Health club in calgary where I work out. He wasn't going very heavy, but got up to 375lbs. for reps of 6. Now that was a cool spot!

----------


## tt333

The 500 bench, I read that in the WWF magazine when they did an artical on him. Ive seen Bob Holly bench 500 5 times and Chris Benoit 450 8 times. Those two guys are 10 times bigger then what they look on tv.

----------


## DrJay73

> _Originally posted by titanstigers333_ 
> *Rob Van Dam squats over 600 and benches over 500. Its on his site www.robvandam.com*


Sorry but theres no mention of him benching 500 anywhere on his site - no way his little ass is getting that kind of weight!

I know from seeing and speaking with several wrestlers I've seen lift (when WCW was still in business) that they very rarely lift very heavy or max out while they train. It's all about building muscle endurance and making their body stronger to resist injury than it is trying to bench 600 lbs. I'm sure alot of them have done their share of heavy weights in the past but training for wrestling is different. 

You have to imagine how hard it must be for them to even get a workout in after they had a tough match the night before or have been traveling for a few weeks not to mention being able to get enough meals in during the day.

I have alot of respect for what they do - it's a very tough lifestyle and it kills me that the media thinks someone like Tiger Woods is more of an athlete than HHH or Kurt Angle just because wrestling is staged!

----------


## big daddy j

> _Originally posted by titanstigers333_ 
> *The 500 bench, I read that in the WWF magazine when they did an artical on him. Ive seen Bob Holly bench 500 5 times and Chris Benoit 450 8 times. Those two guys are 10 times bigger then what they look on tv.*




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hog wash!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tt333

Anybody heard of the new NWA wrestling federation? Buff Bagwell Double J, Scott Steiner, Ken Shamrock,. I watch them workout all the time, dont tell me they dont lift heavy.

----------


## DrJay73

> _Originally posted by titanstigers333_ 
> *Anybody heard of the new NWA wrestling federation? Buff Bagwell Double J, Scott Steiner, Ken Shamrock,. I watch them workout all the time, dont tell me they dont lift heavy.*


Yeah thats the scrub wrestling league where they guys there either can't hack it in the WWE or they just don't want them there like Buff and Pappa Pump  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  They wrestle in high school auditoriums and can't even get a television contract LOL!

----------


## TheChosen1

While vacationing in Austin, Texas, I went to a World Gym and met Ahmad Johnson (former WWF IC champion and member of the Nation of Domination) in person. While there, he was performing incline bench presses on a Hammer Strength machine. I was amazed to see him pumping 180 pounds on each side. Hell, I was proud of pumping 135 on each side until I saw that. I always thought that he was big on TV but in person, that dude is HUGE!!!

I remember many wrestlers like Sting, Scott Steiner, Ken Patera, Hulk Hogan, and Jesse "the Body" Ventura would bench press 500 pounds on TV just to show the fans that their muscles weren't fake........LOL

----------


## TheChosen1

> _Originally posted by DrJay73_ 
> *
> 
> Yeah thats the scrub wrestling league where they guys there either can't hack it in the WWE or they just don't want them there like Buff and Pappa Pump  They wrestle in high school auditoriums and can't even get a television contract LOL!*


Don't knock them just yet. NWA was around alot longer than WWE. As far as the television contracts, remember that's the same way ECW was before they became popular. 
Hell, I miss those good ole days of ECW. They used to actually give WWF and WCW a run for their money back then.

----------


## Jack87

I remeber reading an interview with Scott Steiner where they asked him how much he benched... He claims 655 and with guns and size like he has I beleive it...

----------


## Zoolander

Look at his legs and guess how much he squats???

----------


## Jack87

Kevin Nash is great, but I'm guessing the only squating he does is after one of his late nights out after picking up some food from a Taco Bell drive-thru window :Big Grin:

----------


## The French Curler

What do you think Hulk Hogan could throw up? That guy is HUGE! 6'7 and he used to be around 300 pounds with 20 inch arms in his heyday. Now I don't know what he weighs now but what do you guys think that this guy could bench when he was at his strongest?

----------


## Big Show 23

I'm pretty sure Brock Lesnar could throw some serious weight in the gym.After seeing how he trains and the power moves he's pulled on some of the heavy guys,I'm certain he's one of the stronger WWE Superstars

----------


## the_cableguy

well, i could put up 285 when i wrestled in highschool, but i was only 171lbs, pretty impressive ehh??

----------


## MilitiaGuy

i am guessing how mush undertaker can lift with 1 hand coz in every match i saw him doing this move( tomb slam) lifting his openent with 1 hand and throwing him

----------


## Little Jonah

hahaha holgan rules all

----------


## TheGame826

in that pic of nash its right after his surgery, so his legs atrophy real bad.
HHH has a new dvd coming out in a month or two, its a workout dvd.

My friends got to go out to lunch with big show, he says he can bench 515.

i read that hhh doesnt really lift heavy either.

----------


## celly510

i herd the big show can bench over 700.

----------

